# My Return to the Hobby



## waterbox (Nov 26, 2011)

Here's my 179-gallon planted tank. It's currently occupied by six corydoras catfish, four clown loaches, various anabantids, and the original five black marble veiltailed angelfish who cycled the tank. Apologies for being able to these fish only as blurs in the photos, but they're fairly long exposures (about 2 seconds).

In memoriam: The 20 cardinal tetras eaten by the leopard bush fish, whom you can see lurking guiltily in the lower right hand corner of the full, wide shot of the aquarium.

After keeping an aquarium for many years when I was a kid, I gave up the hobby for about 40 years, and have just returned to it in the last four months. A lot has changed. The biggest advance (as far as I can tell) is the internet. Now you can get help from other aquarists in an instant.

Thanks for allowing me to share.

Dave


Aquarium Wide by eyesuckle, on Flickr

Stump end by eyesuckle, on Flickr

Aquarium middle by eyesuckle, on Flickr
*Fixed for you, hope this works for everyone... BCA MOD TEAM

*Aquarium Wide | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Stump end | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Middle aquarium | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

sounds cool


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

pics didnt work are you using photobucket?


----------



## dinherz (Aug 30, 2010)

yep pics dont work !


----------



## hlee72ca (Jun 29, 2010)

Welcome to BC Aquaria.


----------



## waterbox (Nov 26, 2011)

Thank you, all, for your quick replies. I've just spent the last 10 minutes trying to get the pictures to work. I embedded links to Flickr, as per the instructions in the sticky. Obviously, it isn't working. I notice that in my "posing permissions" HTML code is OFF.

Could that be the problem? Anyone know how I turn it on? Thanks.

Dave


----------



## waterbox (Nov 26, 2011)

Okay, for some reason the photos do not show up embedded in my post. However, by erasing the


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

very nice set up!
welcome back


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

Fixed the picture not showing up issue for you~~

This tank is beautiful, great job!!!


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

Great looking tank!


----------



## Brendan (Apr 21, 2010)

Welcome to the forum, very nice looking tank, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

I love the big tree stump breaking the surface, very realistic and natural. 

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk


----------



## waterbox (Nov 26, 2011)

Shaobo, thanks for fixing the photo problem. But how did you do it? And what did I do wrong in the first place?


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Great tank. Welcome to BCA


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks like something i should take notes from . I am usually not a fan of low-tech set-ups, BUT this is one of the exceptions. Very natural and good contrast in plants.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

waterbox said:


> Shaobo, thanks for fixing the photo problem. But how did you do it? And what did I do wrong in the first place?


No prob, follow the steps(numerical order) of the screenprint below, hopefully is somewhat helpful~


----------



## waterbox (Nov 26, 2011)

Thank you all for the kind words.

Shaobo, I see now from your screen print that I should have selected BBCode instead of HTML. Thanks again for your help.

Stuart, I would like to investigate the high-tech approach to growing plants, as I do love the lush, dense look of CO[SUB]2[/SUB] injection and there are some plants I have had no success in growing with the low-tech setup. I would especially like to grow some mosses, but they just seem to go into suspended animation and be overgrown by algae

My main objection to high-tech is the power consumed, as I consider myself to be an environmentalist. I don't really want to involve myself in a hobby that's going to consume a 700 watts or whatever it would take to light a tank the size of mine to high-tech levels. But maybe there's a way to do it as the price of LED fixtures drops?

Perhaps I should start a thread on this: the environmentally conscientious aquarium!


----------



## Phillyb (Jan 18, 2011)

Welcome! Great looking tank love the look you gave it. it's relaxing to look at.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

great looking tank waterbox! I'm a big fan of a lot of wood in my planted tank and you sure pulled that off nicely 


welcome to the forum and welcome back to the hobby.


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail (May 30, 2010)

Very Nice Tank,I'm also a fine of the Large Stump.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

welcome to the tank!


----------



## waterbox (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks Philly, MonkE, Johnny, Ben. I did try to make the tank relaxing to look at. I don't know about you guys, but one of the reasons I prefer freshwater is that I just find freshwater tanks more relaxing. I often find coral reef fish to be somewhat restless, and for me that restlessness is infectious.


----------

